Ask HN: How do you create and track your grocery lists? - zuern
======
stephenr
Shared (via iCloud Family sharing) list in Apple's Reminders app. Actually we
have several - a shopping list (for groceries etc), one for DIY/hardware
stuff, etc. I don't use the feature much but you _can_ use Siri to add items
to lists by name too - "Hey Siri, add milk to my shopping list" works as
expected.

------
new_guy
When I buy groceries I put the use-by date into a little program I wrote, then
I get an email reminder to stock up before they expire. And if I bought some
in the meantime then it just overwrites the existing entry.

I use that mostly for tinned food and spices that potentially can last years.
And I use Alexa for the grocery list.

~~~
zuern
Oh this is a great idea! I think I might do the same, thanks!

------
baud147258
I write them down on a piece of scrap paper before going to shop if there's
more than a handfull of items or I don't want to forgot Something.

------
mega_behemoth
using IM chat group (whatsapp or telegram)

